# Game Server Problem



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi, Im running a server for jedi academy. I have a problem which i don't understand. Ok, so every time i want to start up the server i click the bat. file to start it. The problem then is i don't know if it is online or not. In the game the server is there when i check but sometimes when i ask my friend to look he says it's not there. It's there randomly. I always have to ask him to check if it's up. It's annoying. HLSW picks it up as lan always but i still won't know whether it's up or not. 

Here's what the cmd says.


C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData>.\jampded
+set dedicated 2 +set fs_game MBII +exec server.cfg
(internal)JAmp: v1.0.1.0 win-x86 Oct 30 2003
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\Sail
Barge.pk3 (37 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\MBMo
dels2.pk3 (684 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\MBMo
dels1.pk3 (821 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\MBII
.pk3 (3 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\MBHi
lts.pk3 (145 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\MBAs
sets2.pk3 (884 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\MBAs
sets.pk3 (453 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
tatooine.pk3 (88 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
tantiveIV.pk3 (100 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
lunarbase.pk3 (56 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
korriban.pk3 (64 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
jf_sniper_labs1.pk3 (185 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
jabba.pk3 (163 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
hoth.pk3 (232 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
dotf.pk3 (271 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_theedstreets.pk3 (305 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_prison.pk3 (297 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_pgeo2a.pk3 (319 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_mountainkeep.pk3 (39 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_medico.pk3 (207 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_massassi.pk3 (123 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_kashyyyk.pk3 (432 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_hotfo2a.pk3 (121 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_hotfo1.pk3 (100 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_hotel.pk3 (136 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_geocanyons.pk3 (469 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_echobase.pk3 (266 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_dust2.pk3 (319 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_doomgiver.pk3 (94 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_deathstar.pk3 (452 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_corellia.pk3 (295 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_arena.pk3 (446 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cloudcity.pk3 (153 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\Deat
hArena.pk3 (21 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\Cant
ina.pk3 (99 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData/MBII
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\base\MBBa
seAssets.pk3 (4 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\base\matr
ixv3.pk3 (182 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\base\japl
us_gla_anims.pk3 (6 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\base\asse
ts3.pk3 (16 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\base\asse
ts2.pk3 (62 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\base\asse
ts1.pk3 (8320 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\base\asse
ts0.pk3 (15346 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData/base

----------------------
32815 files in pk3 files
execing mpdefault.cfg
execing jampserver.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
...detecting CPU, found
Intel Pentium IV
--- Common Initialization Complete ---
Winsock Initialized
Opening IP socket: localhost:29070
Hostname: SOSACOMP
IP: 24.46.71.84
Working directory: C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy
\GameData
execing server.cfg
------ Server Initialization ------
Server: mb2_dotf
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\Sail
Barge.pk3 (37 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\MBMo
dels2.pk3 (684 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\MBMo
dels1.pk3 (821 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\MBII
.pk3 (3 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\MBHi
lts.pk3 (145 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\MBAs
sets2.pk3 (884 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\MBAs
sets.pk3 (453 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
tatooine.pk3 (88 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
tantiveIV.pk3 (100 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
lunarbase.pk3 (56 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
korriban.pk3 (64 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
jf_sniper_labs1.pk3 (185 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
jabba.pk3 (163 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
hoth.pk3 (232 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
dotf.pk3 (271 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_theedstreets.pk3 (305 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_prison.pk3 (297 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_pgeo2a.pk3 (319 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_mountainkeep.pk3 (39 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_medico.pk3 (207 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_massassi.pk3 (123 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_kashyyyk.pk3 (432 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_hotfo2a.pk3 (121 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_hotfo1.pk3 (100 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_hotel.pk3 (136 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_geocanyons.pk3 (469 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_echobase.pk3 (266 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_dust2.pk3 (319 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_doomgiver.pk3 (94 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_deathstar.pk3 (452 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_corellia.pk3 (295 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cmp_arena.pk3 (446 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\mb2_
cloudcity.pk3 (153 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\Deat
hArena.pk3 (21 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\MBII\Cant
ina.pk3 (99 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData/MBII
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\base\MBBa
seAssets.pk3 (4 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\base\matr
ixv3.pk3 (182 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\base\japl
us_gla_anims.pk3 (6 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\base\asse
ts3.pk3 (16 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\base\asse
ts2.pk3 (62 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\base\asse
ts1.pk3 (8320 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\base\asse
ts0.pk3 (15346 files)
C:\Program Files\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData/base

----------------------
65630 files in pk3 files
Loading dll file jampgame.
------- Game Initialization -------
gamename: Movie Battles B17.01
gamedate: May 16 2005
------------------------------------------------------------
InitGame: \dmflags\0\fraglimit\15\timelimit\0\capturelimit\0\g_privateDuel\1\g_s
aberLocking\1\g_maxForceRank\6\duel_fraglimit\10\g_forceBasedTeams\0\g_duelWeapo
nDisable\1\g_gametype\7\g_needpass\0\sv_hostname\Illuminated Ones\sv_maxclients\
14\sv_maxRate\25000\sv_minPing\0\sv_maxPing\0\sv_floodProtect\1\g_MinMBPoints\80
\g_Authenticity\0\g_allowedHeroClasses\0\g_allowedVillainClasses\0\g_TimePeriod\
0\g_EUAllowed\1\g_PPSpecCount\4\g_PPKickVoteCount\5\g_PPKickVoteRepeat\3\g_PPKic
kCount\5\g_RoundsToForgivePP\2\g_allowNPC\1\g_noSpecMove\0\g_maxGameClients\0\g_
forcePowerDisable\0\g_weaponDisable\0\g_FullSpecTalkToPlayers\1\g_EnableSaberLoc
ks\0\version\(internal)JAmp: v1.0.1.0 win-x86 Oct 30 2003\g_maxHolocronCarry\3\p
rotocol\26\mapname\mb2_dotf\sv_allowDownload\0\g_stepSlideFix\1\gamename\Movie B
attles B17.01\g_SiegeClassQueue\aaaaaaaaaaaa\g_saberWallDamageScale\0.4\bg_fight
erAltControl\0\g_showDuelHealths\0
Gametype changed, clearing session data.
Bot route data not found for mb2_dotf
Hitch warning: 4734375 msec frame time
Resolving masterjk3.ravensoft.com
masterjk3.ravensoft.com resolved to 63.146.124.53:29060
Sending heartbeat to masterjk3.ravensoft.com
Resolving master0.gamespy.com
master0.gamespy.com resolved to 207.38.11.34:29060
Sending heartbeat to master0.gamespy.com
Resolving clanservers.net
clanservers.net resolved to 208.167.225.2:29060
Sending heartbeat to clanservers.net
Resolving 212.6.108.246:1111
212.6.108.246:1111 resolved to 212.6.108.246:29060
Sending heartbeat to 212.6.108.246:1111
Resolving 63.146.124.53
63.146.124.53 resolved to 63.146.124.53:29060
Sending heartbeat to 63.146.124.53
Hitch warning: 7609 msec frame time
Hitch warning: 1068 msec frame time


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Wrong forum. 

(EDIT: It's now in the right forum.)


----------



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks. Bump.


----------



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

Please im begging you


----------



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

Please im begging you


----------



## sliver624 (May 26, 2006)

Have you forwarded all the ports needed?
Does your router even support the ports?


----------



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

Uh i think it could be the firewall because when i turn it off then start the server it works, but whenever even with the ports forwarded ( the right ones to ) it starts sometimes.


----------



## inuyasha320 (Jul 8, 2005)

i run my own jedi academy server

when running the server, make sure you have the server side JA+ plugin installed

and before starting the server, run the multiplayer game and create your own game inthere and for the server making, change the source from Local, to Internet.

make sure it is set to dedicated

then select a map or anything and click on start

the game will close and a command window will open. there you can change server settings like the force regen times and damages and stuff

your server will not be listed if you are running the windows firewall or the firewall in your router

and the windows firewall will also prevent people from joining your server

your server is listed when it says sending heartbeat to raven.

also give the server a name.


----------



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

I use the MBII mod. Even when not using mb mod i still use the server.cfg file not the in game start up. It's internet & it always sends heart beats. BUT... it's the firewall because when i turn zone alarm off it always goes online when it's on it randomly works. I opened the ports yet still the same results. I have to run it without the firewall.


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

also i noticed your ip is set to localhost on the startup. this coud cause a problem since it then will only recognise the ip as 127.0.0.1 which is why it shows up as lan on HLSW and so on. try setting your ip to the same as your current ip, or use something like no-ip.org.

or if need be i can run the server for you on my dedicated box if you want?

Harry


----------



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

Maybe but i'll private message you if i need you to ok thnx for the offer.


----------

